

Autoscope – Third Person Perspective (Oculus Rift + Parrot Drone) - loganallenc
https://github.com/autoscopy/autoscope

======
loganallenc
Autoscope is a hack created at MHacks by Logan Allen, Chén Yé, Henry
Boldiszar, and Max Price that allows a person to view their life in third
person. It was implemented using a parrot drone that streams video to a Rift
while the person wearing the Rift is tracked and followed using optical flow
tracking.

Autoscope was written entirely in WebGL and other open web technologies, and
won the Best Under 20 Prize presented by the Thiel Foundation.

